# SX3



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone have any leads in where to get a SX3 new or used. Figured is ask here. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought I saw one at Walmart in the waterfowl camo. So. Jordan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Which Walmart in south Jordan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

One across from Sportsman’s. It was a couple of days ago. I know inventory moves fast. I was going to buy a maverick 88 their went back next day it was gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

It was gone last night. Thanks for the lead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know where you can find one, but the SX3 is the best shotgun I have ever owned. Great choice IMO.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Do they make a left version with a wood stock? My two biggest requirements 

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Do they make a left version with a wood stock? My two biggest requirements
> 
> -DallanC


Was you able to get the 1100 running?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I got the replacement part last night (and even won another on ebay for a spare). I'm waiting on some cold bluing to fix up a couple internal spots I had to grind / polish before I reassemble it (when the part broke it caused some minor havoc internally I had to correct). But it should be GTG.

It is a tired gun... always a good idea to watch for alternatives. A montefeltro was my backup plan but I'm discouraged by my sons gun's quirks.

-DallanC


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a slight bulge in the middle of my barrel that I don’t trust. It’s crazy how much a replacement barrel is. I guess I’m buying a new gun for my upcoming snow goose hunt since I don’t want to take one of my old pumps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

DallanC said:


> I got the replacement part last night (and even won another on ebay for a spare). I'm waiting on some cold bluing to fix up a couple internal spots I had to grind / polish before I reassemble it (when the part broke it caused some minor havoc internally I had to correct). But it should be GTG.
> 
> It is a tired gun... always a good idea to watch for alternatives. A montefeltro was my backup plan but I'm discouraged by my sons gun's quirks.
> 
> -DallanC


Ya but they point great!

Maybe a new recoil & magazine spring is in order?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

stick&string89 said:


> I have a slight bulge in the middle of my barrel that I don't trust. It's crazy how much a replacement barrel is. I guess I'm buying a Jew gun for my upcoming snow goose hunt since I don't want to take one of my old pumps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this 1939 Germany?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Was you able to get the 1100 running?


Droolz...

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/890949229

-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Saw a SX3 waterfowl in Bucks Ace Hardware in Washington, UT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

JerryH said:


> stick&string89 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a slight bulge in the middle of my barrel that I don't trust. It's crazy how much a replacement barrel is. I guess I'm buying a Jew gun for my upcoming snow goose hunt since I don't want to take one of my old pumps.
> ...


Hopefully he meant New. If not very sad


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Saw a SX3 at Sportsmans Warehouse, NO...Cabela's....wait, Bass pro.... Whatever you want to call that place in Midvale on 7200 S. It was on the used gun wrack and they want a large amount of money for what it is. Seems they are jumping on the price hike wagon too.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I toyed with the idea of buying an M2 in 12 gauge since I have so much steel on hand. Couldn't find one anywhere. Maybe I'll have to use a space laser.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Paddler, is your twenty an M1 or M2?
Barrel length?
Mine is a 1 in 26”.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Paddler, is your twenty an M1 or M2?
> Barrel length?
> Mine is a 1 in 26".


M2, 26". I have about 10 cases of 12 gauge steel, a Remington 870 Premier that I don't like much, and a Beretta Onyx. Thinking a 12 gauge M2 would be a good mud gun.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I have a ‘like new’ M1 12 I might consider trading for a M2/20g/28” bbl.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I ended up buy two M2’s, one in 12 gauge and one in 20 gauge. Cant wait to shoot some snows with them in a couple weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

stick&string89 said:


> I ended up buy two M2's, one in 12 gauge and one in 20 gauge. Cant wait to shoot some snows with them in a couple weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you find them? The 20 gauge is sweet.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Scheels. They still had some yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

stick&string89 said:


> Scheels. They still had some yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I just called them, they don't have any today.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I have the matching 12 and 20 in M1, 28/26” respectively.
I haven’t used the 12 in years, and while I love my 20/26” I sure would like a 20/28”.
Those M series guns are a true bargain!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Shane 
There have been a few BT99's on utexchange. Did you ever find the one you're looking for?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks Jerry.
No, I was looking for a very particular one.
I’ve always wanted a BT-99 MAX, in stainless.
With the closure of so many gun clubs around here over the years I thought one might eventually become available.
Thank you for keeping an eye out for me.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Lee Kay open for what 12 hrs a week? What a joke! State paying those two guys to lean on the counter all week long.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

stick&string89 said:


> I ended up buy two M2's, one in 12 gauge and one in 20 gauge. Cant wait to shoot some snows with them in a couple weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the same today. Traded in my black M2, the new ones are in Optifade Marsh. Sold my old 11-87 to a private party, the 12 gauge M2 handles much better. Scheels treated me well on the trade in, I'm a happy camper. Nice to have a matching pair.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I shot them for the first time today and enjoyed them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The triggers on both of my new M2's suck. About a mile of creep and heavy. I'll be calling Benelli soon and hopefully sending the trigger groups back to them to make them right.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Talked to Benelli customer service this morning. They insist on having both guns sent back, saying they test fire all guns before shipping them back to the customer. I tried to explain that they should just be able to work on the trigger groups, but they won't do that. They also said that their triggers are spec'ed at 5#-7#, which is crazy heavy. I told them I want clean, crisp 4# triggers. At least they're paying for shipping labels. I'll post up when I get them back. What a bother.

Edit- Dropped them off at Fedex just now. We'll see how they do. I once sent a Ruger 22 Mk II back to them because I'd taken too much off the sear. They sent it back with a very nice trigger. If Ruger can do it, I'm thinking Benelli can, too.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

My guns are on the way back from Benelli. As of 8:00 this morning they were in a town called Park, Kansas, population 176, about 300 mi east of Denver. Supposed to be here by Thursday, seems like it should be sooner. Didn't hear anything from Benelli. they could have either fixed the triggers or they could say they're within spec and not touch them. We'll see when they get here.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

paddler said:


> The triggers on both of my new M2's suck. About a mile of creep and heavy. I'll be calling Benelli soon and hopefully sending the trigger groups back to them to make them right.


Or you could just grow up and shoot the dam things and not worry about how heavy a trigger is on a shotgun. It is after all a shot gun, and not a 10k+ long range centerfire rifle where trigger pull and poundage is way more important.

Imagine being picky on the trigger of a duck gun. It's not like you squeeze it off every time you go to shoot at birds anyhow


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> Or you could just grow up and shoot the dam things and not worry about how heavy a trigger is on a shotgun. It is after all a shot gun, and not a 10k+ long range centerfire rifle where trigger pull and poundage is way more important.
> 
> Imagine being picky on the trigger of a duck gun. It's not like you squeeze it off every time you go to shoot at birds anyhow


I agree that triggers on shotguns, especially waterfowl guns, are less critical than rifles or target guns. However, an inconsistent, heavy, creepy trigger on a $1400 top of the line shotgun is an insult to a knowledgeable gun owner. That's pure BS. In my mind, there is no reason that any gun should have a trigger with creep, or a pull weight of more than 5# max. None of my rifle triggers are more than 4#. My 22BR live varmint gun is 2 oz, my Anschutz Exemplar is 9.2 oz. If the triggers on my Benelli's are crap when they come back, I'll do them myself. Not a big deal. I will say that there seems to be a dumbing down of gun owners. If you don't know any better, a crappy trigger is fine. Inexcusable, but fine for shooting Black Cloud off Center Dike at FB. Suit yourself.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

paddler said:


> I agree that triggers on shotguns, especially waterfowl guns, are less critical than rifles or target guns. However, an inconsistent, heavy, creepy trigger on a $1400 top of the line shotgun is an insult to a knowledgeable gun owner. That's pure BS. In my mind, there is no reason that any gun should have a trigger with creep, or a pull weight of more than 5# max. None of my rifle triggers are more than 4#. My 22BR live varmint gun is 2 oz, my Anschutz Exemplar is 9.2 oz. If the triggers on my Benelli's are crap when they come back, I'll do them myself. Not a big deal. I will say that there seems to be a dumbing down of gun owners. If you don't know any better, a crappy trigger is fine. Inexcusable, but fine for shooting Black Cloud off Center Dike at FB. Suit yourself.


1. for starters, a $1400 shotgun isn't "top of the line anymore". That's an upper end, but still middle of the road shotgun with that price range.

2. I don't give a flying F What the trigger pull of your "varmint" gun is.

3. I dare say I know more in general about firearms than you. But it's fine for you to disagree.

4. You bagging on dudes who's only option is center dike? Not everyone can buy a boat or have the ability to walk very far to hunt.

5. It's still a shotgun. Stick that finger in the hole and slam that sweet spot
Like you love her. I'd think you'd be more interested in the button pull of your camera when taking pics of live birds instead of a shotgun.

6. Mudmotors are awesome!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> 1. for starters, a $1400 shotgun isn't "top of the line anymore". That's an upper end, but still middle of the road shotgun with that price range.
> 
> 2. I don't give a flying F What the trigger pull of your "varmint" gun is.
> 
> ...


In my opinion the triggers on my M2 triggers were poor, and unworthy of a gun at that price point. We're not talking about a Daisy Red Rider. You apparently have lower standards and are entitled to your opinion. Randy Wakeman agrees with me, and I'll trust his opinion over yours. This is from his M2 review. He doesn't mention the creep, but it too is surprisingly poor. I've never felt a worse one, even my old 11-87 was better:

*The sole problem remaining with the supplied M2 is the trigger that breaks at a heavier weight than the entire gun at 6-1/2 pounds. Good triggers on shotguns seem to be rare commodities these days. However, after talking with the good folks at Benelli I'm advised that most M2 triggers run in the 3-5 pound area. So, just as soon as I'm finished with this review the trigger guard is going off to Benelli and I'll report back with the results. Benelli has had extremely good customer service in times past, so there is no reason to think that this instance will be any different.*

Here is the entire review:

https://randywakeman.com/Review_Benelli_M2_ 20_Gauge.htm

When I talked to Benelli, they said the spec is 5#-7#, which is ridiculous IMO. Also, they insisted I return the entire gun instead of just the trigger assembly. That was a PITA.

I'll post up when I get the guns back. And have a nice day, MM, you seem a bit out of sorts.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Well, "In Spec"*

I just got off the phone with Benelli, couldn't stand the suspense. Customer service read the reports on what they did. They said that neither gun has creep in the trigger, which is simply not true. One gun trigger breaks at an average of 6# 4oz, the other at 6# 10oz. Thus, both are in Benelli spec and they didn't touch them. Disappointing. I emailed the supervisor asking him to reconsider. Doubt he will do anything, so I'll probably have to do them myself.

Update: I posted about the triggers on another forum. Randy Wakeman replied, quoting his update to his M2 review. Benelli fixed his trigger, it's now 4 3/4#. I've asked his permission to forward the thread to Benelli. I just detest mediocrity. Stay tuned.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

How did playing the the highly revered Wakeman card play out? lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> How did playing the the highly revered Wakeman card play out? lol


I emailed Randy Orr yesterday, got an auto "out of office" reply. He's the top guy in customer service. I'm waiting to hear from him. Wakeman doesn't mind my sharing the thread from Shotgun World. This is a developing story.;-)

Worst case I buy a couple of springs. They reportedly make the triggers much better. Or I can trim down the stock springs a bit at a time. Maybe hone the sear a bit. Shouldn't have to on a "not top of the line" gun, even if it's just a Benelli. As Rachel says, "Watch this space!"


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

When did a thread about someone looking for an SX3 become Paddler's personal sounding board for his M2? 

Narcissist, much?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> When did a thread about someone looking for an SX3 become Paddler's personal sounding board for his M2?
> 
> Narcissist, much?


Several other makes and models of guns were discussed beginning on page 1, and the OP actually ended up buying two M2s. He also told me the triggers on his are good. But why do you ask? Hunt waterfowl much? Have anything constructive to say?


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> When did a thread about someone looking for an SX3 become Paddler's personal sounding board for his M2?
> 
> Narcissist, much?


Well liberals like to make anything all about themselves. The "look at me/poor me" attitude is getting out of hand. If something is made "in spec" of the current manufacturer and you don't like it, change it yourself. You can't expect everybody to tailor to your own needs of what you think it should be.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Wire said:


> Well liberals like to make anything all about themselves. The "look at me/poor me" attitude is getting out of hand. If something is made "in spec" of the current manufacturer and you don't like it, change it yourself. You can't expect everybody to tailor to your own needs of what you think it should be.


When did this thread become a "liberals insist good triggers, conservatives are cool with crappy triggers" thread? You guys are hilarious.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I will change the subject to help everybody out.
I shot my new Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon 28 gauge today.
It was a good day.
Now, anyone have 28 gauge reloader they want to get rid of?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Shane
Where did you shoot? 

There is some presses on Ebay.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

SP I? Excellent guns. The pick of the O/Us because of the truncated cone lockup. The standing breech is trimmer than the alternatives. Most of the others have an under lug which I don't care for. It makes their standing breech about a quarter of an inch taller than the Beretta.

I just use a Mec Jr in 12, 16 and 28. My 20 gauge press is a Mec progressive that's a pain in the butt. The Jr's aren't fancy but they work fine. I don't load that much, though.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Jerry: I am part owner in a private skeet range and a 500 yrd rifle range.
Let me know if you want to go one day.

Paddler:Yes, SP1.
So far it feels great.
I can’t wait to use in on my pheasant hunt trip this nov.
I sure wish I still had a good place for Eurasians, the City frowns on me shooting a shotgun at the birds in my back garden....


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Paddler, if you ever need another Jr. in 12 I will trade you for the 28.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I forgot you guys had a range. 

I'd love to go. I'm open on Tuesdays & Thursdays or anytime after 12:30. It would be nice to catch up!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Paddler, if you ever need another Jr. in 12 I will trade you for the 28.


One 12 gauge press is plenty. Don't shoot much in 12 gauge. I need to shoot more in all gauges, maybe I wouldn't suck so bad.;-) The 28 is where reloading pays off the most. Still don't understand why it's so expensive, less powder, less shot, twice the price.

The interesting thing about the SP in 28 gauge is that they're a couple of ounces heavier than the 20's. I think the 20 gauge is the sweet spot for Beretta O/U's. I have an old BL-4 (fixed chokes, predecessor to the 600 series), that's under 6#. Killed a few geese with it.

Randy Orr at Benelli called me this morning. I'll be sending my trigger groups back in so they can take another look. He expressed concern that making them lighter may compromise reliability. If that's the case, either the design is poor or their production standards are too low. He's not promising anything, so we'll see. Wakeman's came back at 4 3/4#, I'd be happy with that.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I have never measured my M1’s but they feel great.
My 12 is like new and hardly shot.
My 20 is part of me, it will be a sad day when it dies.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

paddler said:


> The 28 is where reloading pays off the most. Still don't understand why it's so expensive, less powder, less shot, twice the price.


Factors of production. If the 28 were more commonly used, demand would rise and manufacturers wouldnt need to retool for specialty runs as often which would keep costs down.

It's funny how that works. I love using a 410 for grouse and am always irritated by how expensive those little things are but I also know that it's a niche round that not too many people shoot regularly.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

As soon as it hits 60-65 degrees let's go.
Once it gets real warm we can just pass shoot the mosquitoes

I'd love to go. I'm open on Tuesdays & Thursdays or anytime after 12:30. It would be nice to catch up![/QUOTE]


----------

